# New Patterns



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitting Pattern Central and Crochet Pattern Central have added new patterns. Glad to see both of them back. J


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Same here I have missed my weekly visits. I even tried emailing the person that it says to I came back


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll have to check it out. I also h e missed this feature on KPC.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I was beginning to give up that they would put up new patterns. I understand that they needed to get advertising, but it's been a long time since they put up new patterns!


----------



## Terresia (Nov 13, 2011)

thank you for this link. I just have about a million patterns now, so I always have to have a source for new ones.


----------

